# Basecamp Tah-ron Adventure Module



## WolfhillRPG (Oct 9, 2019)

*NEW RELEASE! Only $2.60 for 43 Pages!
Basecamp Tah-ron* provides Game Masters with a quick, read out loud, mountain based locale, ideal for Players of all levels. This descriptive story offers an interactive four day stopover location, between any current campaign location and a secluded institution of abundant knowledge - “The Mountain Archive of Tah-ron”. This family friendly module features various plot hooks to keep your Players engaged and entertained.

*Featuring:* Special effects caused by mountain sickness, unique Non-Player Characters, exotic weapons and items, rewards based on interaction and skills rolls, area history, a unique chase sequence, and a combat map.








Here at *Wolfhill Entertainment* we understand that life gets busy, and running an epic adventure requires a lot of time and planning. Accepting that reality, *Wolfhill Entertainment* focuses on creating pre-written Role Playing Game adventure modules, which “Busy Game Masters” can unleash on their friends or victims with less than 20 minutes of pre-planning.

This multi-system compatible, locale allows the Game Master to focus on administering the game rather than attempting to anticipate and react to every possible option the players imagine. Let’s be honest, at the end of an adventure, players rarely think about what things they weren’t able to do and instead remember the good times, laughs, and fun they had playing with friends. So Game Masters of the realm, let *Wolfhill Entertainment* do the heavy lifting for you, while you take the precious time you’d spend planning your next adventure, to go have your own.

Come visit and like us on Facebook at “*Wolfhill Entertainment*” to see our exciting products or purchase them on Drivethrurpg.com or the sister sites.









						Basecamp Tah-ron - Wolfhill Entertainment | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Basecamp Tah-ron -  Basecamp Tah-ron provides Game Masters with a quick, read out loud, mountain based locale, ideal for Players of all lev




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Oct 20, 2019)

Basecamp Tah-ron map


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Dec 4, 2019)

Basecamp Tah-ron is on sale for $1.49 this month.


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Dec 7, 2019)

The Wolfhill Goblin is feeling festive.  Instead of a full moon sale this month, Wolfhill is offering its newest release "Basecamp Tah-ron" for $1.49 








						Basecamp Tah-ron - Wolfhill Entertainment | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Basecamp Tah-ron -  Basecamp Tah-ron provides Game Masters with a quick, read out loud, mountain based locale, ideal for Players of all lev




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Dec 11, 2019)

Only two more weeks till X-mas.  Don't miss out on this "nice" deal.


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Dec 24, 2019)

A great sale price for the winter solstice!


----------

